#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  games

## KcioALex

Não entendo nada deste universo de programação... hahaha...
Alguém ai entende de programação e games???

----------


## Laudo

Ola se vc quer iniciar diria para você ver engines como unity e unreal. Nessas engines você pode trabalhar em C, C# e java.

----------


## KcioALex

Opa!! Na verdade to procurando alguém que entenda para trocar uma ideia sobre parcerias.

----------


## Laudo

Chama whats (**)*****-****. Se eu não puder ajuda eu conheço pessoas que podem kkk

----------

